# GA shelters in crisis due to flooding



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Thought I should start a thread to put all the alerts in one area:


COBB COUNTY

Cobb AC is in a crisis due to the flooding. They have taken in 50 dogs since yesterday, scores of cats, more coming in and they can't hold. Please go to the shelter this morning, they don't have a lot of time for taking phone calls. Please don't let this natural disaster turn into a worse disaster for the animals!
they go on to list a score of animals and then end the email with..
THERE ARE HUNDREDS MORE!!!!! 


"Just saw a facebook post that Cobb is having to euthanize all "pre-existing" dogs due to 50 more (at least) coming in due to the flooding. It's like a mini Katrina" 

"SOME ANIMALS ALREADY EUTHANIZED...ALL OTHERS ARE CRITICAL.... Animals misplaced by the flooding are coming in like crazy. Please help if you can."

If you are able to help - please contact: PLEASE DO NOT CALL THERE IS NO TIME!!! YOU HAVE TO GO!!!

Cobb County Animal Control
MARIETTA, GA

Cindy Ganues
Phone: 770-590-5621
Fax: 770-590-5620
[email protected] cobbcounty.org
She will return your call \ email even if she in not working that day.

OR

Shannon Witt
Phone: 770-590-5624
Fax: 770-590-5620
[email protected] cobbcounty.org


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

BARROW COUNTY

Barrow Update 9/23/09 - The shelter has flooded and is closed to the public. Need help now. 

Not only flood water, but the sewer drains have backed up as well. The officers are working off of one computer currently which is now hooked up. Please call and leave a message or email if you can help any of the remaining animals in need. 

Both kitties and dogs need help 

Barrow County Animal Control 
610 Barrow Park Dr. 
Winder, GA 30680 
OFFICE 770-307-3012 
FAX 770-867-1660 

[email protected] (@barrowga.org) 
[email protected] (@barrowga.org) 
[email protected] (@barrowga.org)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

Any news on Paulding?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

Guess I shouldn't have limited to GA...see there are problems elsewhere as well........

Sent: Monday, September 21, 2009 10:28:26 AM 
Subject: Chattanooga, TN---East Ridge Animal Shelter is Flooding! 

PERMISSION TO CROSSPOST: 

I spoke with Carl Zagona (director of ERAS) this morning. The shelter already has a couple inches of water in it and its still raining. They have five cats and one kitten. He says the cats are ok since they are up off the floor, but Im sure he would welcome a rescue for them. The urgent need is for the dogs! They have been transported to local vets for safe haven for now, but this is not a long term solution. Most of the dogs have Guardian Angels meaning their s/n has been paid for by donations. If you are a rescue or adopter and wish to help, please visit their website and take a look at the pics. You can adopt the dog and the s/n will be paid for. You wont be out of pocket for anything. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/TN360.html 

Call Carl at (423) 664-0271 or (423) 421-3681


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

I've asked about Paulding.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

http://www.myfoxatlanta.com/dpp/news/Flood_Takes_Toll_on_Animals_092409


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

here you go:
ATLANTA - The historic flood of 2009 has affected many people. Not only have some lost businesses and homes, but family pets have also been displaced.

For some pets that means a new, temporary home.

The Cobb Animal Shelter has about 50 animals it is keeping for people whose homes were damaged or destroyed by the massive flood.

Animal control officials were out in canoes Monday - going house to house looking for animals.

Sgt. Tom Flynn of Cobb County Animal Control said they rescued 21 pets Monday and in the evening another 24.

Rescued animals were cleaned, fed and vaccinated as they wait for their owners to claim them.

Officials said if the owner of the animal is known they will keep the animal at the shelter until the owners get back on their feet.

Some of the rescued animals were strays and will be kept for seven days, at which time the animal will have to go up for adoption.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

FLOOD UPDATE FROM WEST GEORGIA SPCA

Douglas Co. needs food...

SPCA requesting food and boarding...

http://www.lizardmarsh.net/2009/09/winston-georgia-west-georgia-spca.html


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: GA shelters in crisis due to flooding*

"Chattooga flooded too - euth'ing animals"


----------

